# Slider bewegen lassen



## michaaaaa (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich arbeite derzeit an einem privatem HTML Projekt.
Darin möchte ich folgenden Slider gerne benutzen:

http://ndesign-studio.com/blog/css-dock-menu

Soweit so gut. Nun frage ich, ob es irgendwie möglich ist, dass sich die Icons in dem SLider(also in der schwarzen Box) von rechts nach links bewegen...
Wenn ein Icon an die 'Seite' kommt soll es dann verschwinden und nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder erscheinen auf der anderen Seite. Wenn man als Nutzer nicht warten möchte, soll der Slider rechts und Links einen Pfeil haben, mit dem man das Icon (welches gerade verschwunden ist)  durch Klick wieder auf den Schirm holen kann.

Also ist die Frage, ob ihr einen Slider kennt der genau diese Anforderungen erfüllt oder wie ihr den Arbeitsaufwand einschätzt den Slider soweit umzuprogrammieren um, dass dies möglich ist. Zum Programmieren: Habe Erfahrung in Java und C#, JS sehr wenig nur.


----------

